# Swap Image behaviour previews but doesn't work in browser



## dan_burt (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi all

I'm building a homesite to show pics to family and friends and I've got a problem with swap image behaviour in Dreamweaver. I can build the behaviour OK and it previews fine but when I open it in IE6 nothing displays. All the image swap does is change one image to one of four other images depending on which of four hotspots you mouseover.

www.danburt.co.uk (see right hand side)

I've searched the forums/web for an answer to this but just can't figure it out. I've taught myself everything I know so far so there's bound to be an easy answer. Any help will be much appreciated!!

Cheers, 
Dan

I think this is the relevant code, let me know if not (thanks!)




<p><img src="Images/EOS300D3.png" name="Camera_Pic" width=236 height=169 vspace="0" border=0 align="middle" 
usemap=#Map id="Camera_Pic"> </p>
<p> 
<map 
name=Map>
<area shape=CIRCLE coords=145,102,58 
href="Thailand%20Photos/index.htm" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Instructions','','Mouseovers/Thailand.png',1)" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()">
<area shape="poly" coords="115,10,142,6,176,11,177,29,173,37,146,39,115,38,108,28" href="Avebury2/index.htm" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Instructions','','Mouseovers/Avebury.png',1)" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()">
<area 
shape=POLY coords=63,75,68,59,65,51,25,56,6,81,4,89,6,162,49,165,65,162 
href="Grans_Bday/index.htm" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Instructions','','Mouseovers/Gran2.png',1)" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()">
<area shape="poly" coords="188,37,203,44,216,49,224,81,223,152,220,163,179,160,202,126,208,103,203,80,194,59,190,49" href="Cadiz%20July%202005/index.htm" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Instructions','','Mouseovers/Cadiz_mouseover.png',1)" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()">
</map>
</p>
</DIV></TD>
<TD borderColor=#00ccff bgColor=#00ccff class="FooterFont1"><a href="javascript:;"><img src="Mouseovers/Instructions.png" name="Instructions" width="120" height="80" border="0" id="Instructions"></a></TD>


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Dan, please elaborate on what's not working for you, and what you want your rollovers to do.


----------



## dan_burt (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi SixShooter

Basically, when the homepage opens it loads a camera picture to the left of the screen and another picture to the right of the screen (Instructions.png), this pic has some text on which says words to the effect of "click on areas of the camera to view groups of photos". I've created a series of picture galleries that are opened by clicking various hotspots on the camera, the lens, the flash etc. The idea is that rollovers for each of the hotspots change the instructions.png pic to another pic which denotes that gallery. For example, by mousing over the lens, the pic on the right changes to a picture of a beach in Thailand so you know that clicking that hotspot takes you to that gallery.

The problem is that it works fine when I preview the site in dreamweaverMX using F12 but when I FTP it none of the right hand images display and the rollover doesn't work. I can't figure out what's going wrong.

Thanks for your interest so far, any help will be much appreciated.

Dan


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Now I see why I didn't understand what you're asking. It seems to work for me in IE 6 and firefox.
When I mouseover your flashbulb where it says "Canon", for instance, the right image is changed to one that says "Avebury Oct 2004"
Is this not what you wanted it do to? And if so, what browser are you using?


----------



## dan_burt (Jul 18, 2005)

Hmmm. Yep, that definitiely what I wanted it to do. I'm using IE6 and Firefox and it won't display from either but I called a mate and it worked from his Firefox browser so it must be some setting on my machine that is affecting both IE6 and Firefox. I've got Java Runtime Environment installed at the moment, do you think that's interfering somehow???


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Hmm..*

I doubt Java Runtime would be interfering with the display of your website. Can you please get Firefox (Latest) if you have not already from my image in my signature. 

I can open the page in both browsers. I suggest that its not the page itself but your browsers. Reinstall FireFox and give it a try. Post back if you still have any problems :smile:


----------

